
Facebook Suffers Outages - ytNumbers
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-18294049
======
ytNumbers
Techcrunch just couldn't resist putting out this image:

[http://tctechcrunch2011.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/screen-s...](http://tctechcrunch2011.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/screen-
shot-2010-09-23-at-2-02-36-pm.png?w=288)

